# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  6ft terrarium.

## itssg

Just back from Cameron. Got some mosses, pitcher plants and wild orchids. Cant wait to setup the tank...so, just do it! The base with remaining holland sand. Then covered by coconut fiber with soil.

Position of drift woods.



Planting...


Pitcher plant (collected at the road side.)


This one bought from flower nursery. RM17.


Bird nest... collected from Cyber Jaya office road side.


Unknown wild orchid. (there are few more not in the picture.)


Finally up...2 36W PL tubes and a fan. Tank fully covered. 3-4 hours just to seperate the mosses and putting inside the tank.

----------


## itssg

Sorry for my shaking hand pictures. I am going to take the pictures again.

These are the mosses collected from Cameron. Currently trying to grow them inside the terrarium.






Red moss...

----------


## timebomb

The terrarium is amazing, Dom. Very nice.

How do you keep the plants from drying up, considering that you are using artificial lighting? And are you planning on keeping some animals inside? I think it would be very interesting to keep a snake in such a tank.

Loh K L

----------


## FC

Yes, very well scaped, well done!

Base on the plant's source, looks like you need to keep them cool and moist. For me who prefer submersed from the beginning and still is, I would be very tempted to fill your tank full of water  :Laughing:

----------


## itssg

Hi Loh,

I am spraying/misting it manually twice per day. I was bought a mist maker and try it out. It just can't really fully misting the tank. Thinking of getting a commercial misting system later on.
Yes. There are 2 PL-L tubes cool day light type. Thinking of some toads or frogs. But they are kinda exp. Thinking of some nice green color snake also. hehe...

Freddy,

I hope i can fill in the water also. But all the plants and mosses are emersed and terrestrial type.

Cheers,
Dom

----------


## Martian

Dom,

It would be interesting to see the progress of the plants. I have the same concerns over the temperature and the humidity on the tank. That's why I interested to see the progress that you get over the next few weeks.

Lovely mosses you have there...I always like mountain mosses when I used to do jungle trekking in cameron highlands as a little boy.

I salute you for undertaking such an effort. I would give you an ADA prize if i can...hahaha..

----------


## itssg

Isaac, the temperature is fine temperary. Fan running 24 hours. I am trying hard to make them wet and in high humidity....

----------


## itssg

Updated with mist maker in...








Wild orchid.


another type of flytrap.

----------


## Robert

Hi Dominic,
your vivarium looks really great! I wish I would have enough space, money and the possibility to set up such a tank. I hope it will run well over the next months and years. Light could be a problem, you don't seem to add much of it. 

BTW, don't forget to feed your plants! Your pitcher plant as well as the other one, a Venus Flytrap, _Dionaea muscipula_, from the nursery need insects as N-source. This second one is not that easy to keep, I tried it some years ago but failed. You can read more about this plant here: http://www.floridata.com/ref/d/dion_mus.cfm and here http://www.botany.org/bsa/misc/carn.html.


best regards

Robert

----------


## itssg

Hi Robert,

Thank you for the comments. How much of lighting do i need to add in? Currently running with 2 36W PL-L tubes only.
Yes. I read from other web site said feed them insect at least once per month. So, i m going to freeze some crickets now. :P

----------


## FC

Dominic,

You really got the green tumb. Every plants, woods and even substrates are well put together which compliments each other harmoneously. I hope you have success.

If your tank is a 4x2x2 ft, I think (I could be wrong) 4 x 36 watts would be sufficient. Use the conventional FL instead of PL. This is because FL produce less intense heat and is more efficient than PL. Example, 36 watts FL produce about 3,200 lumens while 36 watts PL give about 2,300 lumens. FL light coverage is also more uniform.

----------


## imported_bpt

Dom, this terrarium is so inspirational, great job. Will there be pool of water somewhere ?
A termite colony in rotten driftwood may be a good food source for the carnivorous plant, then you can supply a program for the Discovery Channel too. Just throwing ideas  :Laughing:  .

----------


## itssg

Hi Freddy,
My tank is 6x2x2 feet and running with 2 36W PL only. Definitely not enough. I got your point. Going to change to FL tubes. Do you think how many FL tubes i need? I am going to put the reflectors in as well.

bpt,
There is no pond currenly. I am going to rescape it and make a small pond in. So, the fog might working well inside there.

Honestly, this is still in testing stage. I don't know the mosses will growing nice or not. Currently there is no sign of getting dry or brown. The wild orchid growing and blooming. Pitcher and flytrap growing with few more leaves.

----------


## FC

Dominic,

6 footer is tricky for lighting. I would often suggest MH lighting. However, for your case you probably need a closed system, so you have only FL to content with.

May I suggest:
Lighting
Custom make 3 lamp housings using the large rectangular plastic air-con conduit to house. Each are 6th long and house 2x36 watts FL staggered to stretch it to 6 ft long. So, you can have 6 tubes covering the full length of the tank.
Humidify and Cooling (Plain theory as I had not practically done so)
1) Buy the room humidifier that is widely available and cheap.
2) Place a 4" fan that blow downwards from one top corner of the tank to the opposite/diagonal bottom corner of the tank.
3) Place the humilifier's steam output next to the suction side of the fan.

----------


## itssg

Hey Freddy,

Your suggestion will be great for me. I am looking around for the humidifier. Or else, I will custom make the misting system.

Thanks a lot.

Cheers,
Dom

----------


## stormhawk

Dominic, Eheim sells a particular misting system for terrariums such as this. It was meant for tanks housing frogs and such.

I'm not sure if its still available in the market but I last saw a set in Qian Hu Fish Farm here in SG.

----------


## stormhawk

Found some images of the box set:



Image from trilbytropicals.com

Refer to this URL for images of the parts and how its mounted in the tank.
Also a great website by a poison arrow frog keeper.

http://www.dendrobatiden.com/Frameset.htm?P040705.htm

I hope its of help.  :Wink:

----------


## itssg

Wow...that is a very good system. I never see in Malaysia. Going to ask Qian Hu later on. Thanks a lot.

----------


## stormhawk

Glad to be of help. If you have a local distributor in M'sia you should contact them first and see if they have this item in stock. No point coming down to SG just to pick it up from QH if you have distributors in M'sia itself.  :Laughing:

----------


## itssg

There is a Qian Hu branch in Balakong - Kuala Lumpur.  :Cool:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Good job -- it's beautiful, very serene with the mist!

----------


## itssg

About a week of my setup...There are some mosses growing on those darker place. Mosses can't really grow well on brighter place.

Small pine growing out from the mosses.


Some mushroom...



Birdnest new leaves...

----------


## itssg

Flytrap and pitcher plants feeding time... can you see the cricket head?

----------


## itssg

After months... some mosses dying, some growing. Added some new plants. But venus flytrap and american pitcher plant can't make it. Melt due to i am over fed them.

Side view..sorry for blur pic. due to the humidity.


New pet - Oriental Whip snake.


Blue Bronzeback.

----------


## Scott_sg

Hi,

It looks excellent, the venus fly traps and American pitcher plants _Sarracenia sp._ from memory, really need cold, about 5-15C. They will grow better in a refrigerator here.

The temptation with the carnivorous plants is to overfeed them both with animals and fertilisers, but they are really low nutrient plants, most would grow well in sodden peat. I think i saw some sundews there also, nice. 

Nice snake also, but he or she will get into skin problems with all of the moisture in there. The whip snakes are nice but can be horrible to catch so be careful of any gaps in the lid, they will find a way out. He really needs a nice dry tank, or as a compromise a dry sand box maybe warmed with a low watt bulb. 

Just some advice that might help, but still it looks great.

Scott.

----------


## itssg

Hi Scott,

Thank you very much for the information. I was able to buy 3 pieces of well cut glasses last nite. Able to cover nicely and the gap was seal with the net cloth which is touch enough.

The humidity getting lower. Thinking of reduce the lighting as well.

Cheers,
dom

----------

